# Diesel pusher or puller?



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

I hear many comments about pushers being better than pullers. I wonder why what is the opinion of owners on this forum.

If this question has been asked before I apologise and would ask that you point me in the direction of the thread.

Many thanks

Suzanne


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

suzanne

they are totally different animals. the diesel pusher is built on a bus chassis, typically weighing 10 to 15 tons, often with full air brakes, otherwise air over hydraulic. also often have full pass through basement storage lockers (like the luggage store under a coach). also, there is always a large front overhang, with the door in front of the front wheels, again just like a coach. different driving technique required!

a diesel puller is often an alternative engine to a petrol vehicle. usually built on either a large van or special motorhome chassis. often weighing 6.5 to 9 tons. diesel usually very noisy up front, and some engines (the 6.5litre fitted to workhorse especially) an old design and not very efficient either for power or fuel. also often much more expensive and less powerful than the petrol alternative. some pullers are light enough to be driven on a c1 (up to 7.5 tons) licence, but frequently have no payload left. westcroft would have registered mine at 7.5 tons, but i calculate it would be overloaded as soon as i got in the door!

i have a petrol puller, with dual fuel (lpg). as long as mr brown or his successor doesn't mess too much with lpg duty, this works out the cost equiv. of about 18-20mpg (currently paying 34p per litre). the lpg conversion cost about £3k, which makes it a cheaper combination than diesel, but i would probably have been better not to do this, and stand the high cost of petrol. just couldn't face filling up with £150 to £200 at a go, though!

hope this helps you, and keep asking.

des


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Suzanne
Well as you don't like the noise of a front engined diesel, I can say that I think that will be the reason given by most respondants.......
I cannot really think of another reason, some manufacturers use the Chevy 6.5 at either end, so it cannot be the motor per se, it is just a lot further away when it is under the bed than next to you under the dog kennel :lol: 
I have recently put some soundproofing under our dog kennel and it has made a definite improvement, I have also considered a lead blanket over the motor as well to help cut the noise. Maybe you should also try this before outing your wonderful RV????? :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*engine*

Hello

I have zero experience of RVs but will make a comparison to a coach on this occasion.

Rear engine - less engine noise in the front. Vehicle had a tendency to "swing and slide" a bit.

Mid/forward engine - better road holding but noisier in the cab.

Russell


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

As many have said, just to back up:

Ours is a pusher and its so quiet. Our prev mh was a diesel with engine up front and you had a lot more engine noise. Being a pusher makes her heavy (>7.5T), so don't fall into the trap unless you've got HGV licence already. Its no fun having to do another driving test!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I have pusher and concur with the previous posters, it's not all roses though, there are two distinct downsides..

1. You sacrifice a huge amount of boot space.. in some puller or mid engined RVs this is big enough to house a small car.

2.Pullers are "cooling challenged" 
Unlike pullers, pushers do not benefit from the ram air effect for cooling but rely on a large fan which sucks air up from the road and blows it through the radiator either at the back (as mine does) or through the sides.This uses up quite a few bhp and runs flat out irrespective of engine temperature, you also need to keep a close watch on the temperature gauge when climbing mountains in the heat.

My preferred layout would be the new Spartan chassis which is mid engined..

click here to see. http://www.spartanchassis.com/mh/me2.asp


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> .................... or mid engined RVs .


Purely as a matter of interest.......is there such a thing? :?:

ignore that! if I'd have read your post properly.........!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rear engine*



ScotJimland said:


> I have pusher and concur with the previous posters, it's not all roses though, there are two distinct downsides..
> 
> 1. You sacrifice a huge amount of boot space.. in some puller or mid engined RVs this is big enough to house a small car.
> 
> ...


Most coaches with a rear engine have a varying number of "holes/air vents" in the boot lid to assist with airflow.

Russell


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Jim

I've had a look at the Spartan floor plan ideas.

I didn't realise you were a Hot Tub kinda guy.

I'll bring me towel next time when having a coffee with you just in case! :wink: 

But no peeking!  

Duadua


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks to all for your comments on this thread. I still have not been swayed either way. 

I can see pro's and con's for each and it would appear there is no defininitive winner in my view. 

I suppose in the end it will just come down to the one that looks and feels right when I see it, and being a woman the colour will probably be the deciding factor. :lol: 

Suzanne


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

suzanne

first, my apologies. i didn't notice you are a daybreak owner, so much of my reply must have seemed patronising.

second, you are probably right about colour. we have now been in this about 250 nights, and are still happy with the colour scheme. if not, it would have had to be changed, prob. with great difficulty, or the coach would have to go.

des


----------

